# Weather



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

(continued)

February, March, April (temperature)









february, march, april (precipitation)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WELL DAMN I like these forecasts way better than some of that other shit ppl posted of warm and no snow for my area. 
Almanac over NOAA any day !!!1

Thanks for making my day, I don't care if it's that far out. 
I needed this pick me up !!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

slyder said:


> WELL DAMN I like these forecasts way better than some of that other shit ppl posted of warm and no snow for my area.
> 
> Thanks for making my day, I don't care if it's that far out.
> I needed this pick me up !!!!


Ya, it's just going to likely be a slow start. So keep your chin up through Dec. The cold will come, and when it does there should be plenty of precip in the air.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Pray for snow is already working hahaha


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

seems like the general consensus is that colorado has the best chances right now for a good winter. east coast looks good too but may get off to a rough start.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

slyder said:


> ....
> Almanac over NOAA any day !!!1


https://opensnow.com/news/post/should-we-trust-the-farmer-s-almanac


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Summer Snow in Alaska

Summer Snow to Greet Obama on Alaska Climate Trip « Roy Spencer, PhD


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I use to believe in climate change and global warming because they spoon feed us it on a regular basis, but have always been skeptical seeing is how nothing they predict ever comes true. I decided to do some contradicting research of my own to see if there was opposing research to the status quo and holy shit did I find some. I found so many scientists with raw data and peer reviewed studies that prove climate change is not caused by Co2 and that it is natural and we have been cooling rather than heating up. Most say that the government funded organizations tamper with the data and change the temps and charts and have raw original data to prove it. I suggest everyone dig for themselves. 


Here is a good one to start and there are so many more. 

https://youtu.be/WwTmm1zcrJ0


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah, and Chemtrails too...

Chemtrail Activist Patrick Roddie Testifies Before the EPA


Be careful on the internet...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So they went through the hassle..... of running their models, then deleting every result not in USA.........

Does all that white mean SNOW??? or did Canada not pay NOAA their fees?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Chemtrails are a real concern.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Mt. Hood got a dusting of snow last night...Alaska has also been getting some winter storms and some snow in Canada....all quite minor but....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Chemtrails are a real concern.


Yup,

and here is another thing the government has lied to us about...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I64yqrueOw

go to 15:30 if you want to see an impressive example of human stupidity...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> I use to believe in climate change and global warming because they spoon feed us it on a regular basis, but have always been skeptical seeing is how nothing they predict ever comes true. I decided to do some contradicting research of my own to see if there was opposing research to the status quo and holy shit did I find some. I found so many scientists with raw data and peer reviewed studies that prove climate change is not caused by Co2 and that it is natural and we have been cooling rather than heating up. Most say that the government funded organizations tamper with the data and change the temps and charts and have raw original data to prove it. I suggest everyone dig for themselves.
> 
> 
> Here is a good one to start and there are so many more.
> ...


goddamn you're a motherfucking idiot.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> goddamn you're a motherfucking idiot.


And this my friends is a pure example of a sheep!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

OMFG


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> And this my friends is a pure example of a sheep!


no, dipshit - I understand the science quite clearly, and it is really pretty simple.

i hate you motherfucking retards. you don't deserve to set foot on snow. you selfish, moronic fucktard. all humans are parasites but people like you are just disgusting. fuck you.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

deagol said:


> OMFG


Is that directed at me?




ShredLife said:


> no, dipshit - I understand the science quite clearly, and it is really pretty simple.
> 
> i hate you motherfucking retards. you don't deserve to set foot on snow. you selfish, moronic fucktard. all humans are parasites but people like you are just disgusting. fuck you.


You're a very hateful person. Must be nice baring all that stress and hate. You sure have a strong opinion about another person's intelligence based off "science" you yourself did not actually find, but yet was given to you by our trustworthy leaders. Follow the money and you can find the truth. You don't find it odd that they retracted the "global warming" myth and changed it to "climate change"? I'm not saying we aren't making the air toxic but I do believe we are being mislead for corporate interests.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Is that directed at me?


Yes. But before an understandable reflexive reaction to get offended by that kicks in, I will try to explain why: the source you posted is propaganda designed to do exactly what it did - come up with convincing sounding arguments to sway people in your position to re-enforce a world view where humanity is not responsible for it’s own actions, to maintain the status quo at any cost (another poster saw this and took the more direct approach). 

The real world we live in is complicated enough where it is easy to create illusions like this if your PR effort is slick enough, and this one has the biggest money behind it imaginable. I don’t have time to get into it right now, and you obviously won’t take my word for it, but that is the reason. Any real scientist that has not been bought can refute the propaganda, but many won’t bother with that anymore since (and this has been studied) when some people are confronted with facts that challenge their worldviews, they dig in their heels to that evidence even more stubbornly in order to maintain this worldview.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Mount Hood's shrinking Eliot Glacier shows obvious signs of changing climate | OregonLive.com

Yep, no climate change here.....


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i actually heard a theory not too long ago that global warming isn't because of people screwing up the environment or anything like that. it's a natural change. and that we'll eventually see earth return to normal. i don't know much about science so i don't know what evidence there is to support this. i heard this from someone who saw this on a tv show but he couldn't remember which one. i think he said that the theory said we're somewhere near the height of global warming right now and change will happen soon.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

As a scientist who somewhat kinda deals with stuff influenced by climate change, I used to post constructively in threads like this. Nowdays I say fuck it, if you 'don't believe' in climate change it isn't because of any lack of evidence.

Chemtrails, sunspots, jet fuel/steel beams, fluoride, GM foods, stupid conspiracy bullshit? Go crazy. Knock yourself the fuck out. Like I give a fuck. :finger1:

...

So anyway, anyone got anything for B.C.? And not Farmers Almanac, goddamnit.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

f00bar said:


>


hahahahahahaha


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i actually heard a theory not too long ago that global warming isn't because of people screwing up the environment or anything like that. it's a natural change. and that we'll eventually see earth return to normal. i don't know much about science so i don't know what evidence there is to support this. i heard this from someone who saw this on a tv show but he couldn't remember which one. i think he said that the theory said we're somewhere near the height of global warming right now and change will happen soon.


This is a theory many people use to "debunk" global warming. The Earth does naturally go through a long term heating and cooling cycle. Temperatures over time gradually do heat up for years, peak, and then gradually decrease for years, bottom out, and then heat again (We're talking hundreds of years here, not 4 or 5). However the heating we are currently experience doesn't seem to fit in to the previously recorded/estimated cycles.

Here's the problem with the topic, too many people use false facts and propaganda on both sides to try and prove their points and it results in a bunch of people with very obnoxious opinions about something they actually know nothing about. "It was cold this year, global warming's fake" or "All these hurricanes and storms are insane, it's climate change" or "We're just in a heating cycle, earth naturally experiences these" and then there's "We had the hottest recorded June in years obvious global warming". Then of course there's the millions of propaganda films on both sides, including the one posted above. If you can't tell a propaganda film in the first 5 seconds you need to check yourself.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> Mystery2many said:
> 
> 
> > I use to believe in climate change and global warming because they spoon feed us it on a regular basis, but have always been skeptical seeing is how nothing they predict ever comes true. I decided to do some contradicting research of my own to see if there was opposing research to the status quo and holy shit did I find some. I found so many scientists with raw data and peer reviewed studies that prove climate change is not caused by Co2 and that it is natural and we have been cooling rather than heating up. Most say that the government funded organizations tamper with the data and change the temps and charts and have raw original data to prove it. I suggest everyone dig for themselves.
> ...


Despite the rude and inflammatory language, Shred’s post is pretty much spot on: At this point, one has to be a complete fucking retard or spectacularly ill informed/misinformed not to appreciate that man-made climate change/global warming is real and happening. Given the state of the research on the issue, climate change deniers are either utterly clueless or politically motivated/corrupt.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Any data for Europe?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Being a scientist myself haha Methane is no joke.

Any plant matter that isn't frozen solid, creates methane & a lot more than you would think, as well as faster than most of you think.

For one, it doesn't have to be rotten. The second it's under water or thawed, it starts the process & that process is instantly.

I make bubble hash, from fresh cut weed. The fresher the better & it goes into the freezer right after it's cut.

I take that & dump it in a bucket of ice. Mash it around & take out the filter bags.

That water, that freezing cold water in a bucket.
Starts to bubble, you can see little bubbles start to form.
After noticing this, I put a bag over top & sealed it.

It was gaining pressure, this is fresh as could be weed.
Actual rotting plant matter, is way worse.

Google Siberian methane, then click images.

Then watch this


https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=93&v=


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

LOL

:laughat2::laughat2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the ppl on both sides, who use any seasons particularly cold winter or record hot summer to deduce that global warming is real or false. They conveniently overlook the science that says an overall warming climate will cause exactly those types of dramatic shifts from their weather "norm!"

Example,... Should the melting polar ice caps result in the predicted possible shut down the gulf stream conveyor currents? England & much of N. Europe will likely not be getting hotter as a result of global warming,.. They'll most probably freeze without those warm southern currents moderating their climate. 

Any specific region or area that experiences a brief seasonal fluctuation from the norm,.. Be it hotter or colder? Is evidence of NOTHING!!! It's the overall, consistent pattern of variations from the norm that is most telling. 




...but then people still believe in and pay for phone/internet psychics, and Trump still leads in the polls!!!  So "Idiocracy?" Here we come!!! :facepalm3:

(...if the psychic dumping shit in my spam folder was _REALLY_ psychic,..? He'd already know I would NEVER respond to that stupid shit and he wouldn't have sent the email in the first place!!) :finger1:


:hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i actually heard a theory not too long ago that global warming isn't because of people screwing up the environment or anything like that. it's a natural change. and that we'll eventually see earth return to normal. i don't know much about science so i don't know what evidence there is to support this. i heard this from someone who saw this on a tv show but he couldn't remember which one. i think he said that the theory said we're somewhere near the height of global warming right now and change will happen soon.


I am a scientist (geologist) and can tell you that there is some natural change in the climate over the eons (we can document this evidence by a number of things like tree rings, lake varves, Ice cores, etc) but the RATE of change has *far* surpassed what would occur naturally. Unfortunately, there are a lot of really stupid TV shows out there lately that seem to want to cash in on drama and "document" things like ancient aliens being responsible for humanity and things like that (Even and especially the "Learning" Channel and the Discovery Channel). If we look at a phenom like "Honney Boo Boo" I guess it could be a good case study in genetics, but that's another story. If you want a good TV show that doesn't blow things out of proportion and is still easy to digest, than I recommend the reboot of Cosmos.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

deagol said:


> I am a scientist (geologist) and can tell you that there is some natural change in the climate over the eons (we can document this evidence by a number of things like tree rings, lake varves, Ice cores, etc) but the RATE of change has *far* surpassed what would occur naturally. Unfortunately, there are a lot of really stupid TV shows out there lately that seem to want to cash in on drama and "document" things like ancient aliens being responsible for humanity and things like that (Even and especially the "Learning" Channel and the Discovery Channel). If we look at a phenom like "Honney Boo Boo" I guess it could be a good case study in genetics, but that's another story. If you want a good TV show that doesn't blow things out of proportion and is still easy to digest, than I recommend the reboot of Cosmos.


The problem is we are taking yearly data and comparing it to trends. Which is questionable. Lets look at the Arctic ice caps. You'll typically see the last 5 or so years square miles plotted individually against the average between 1980 and 2010ish. And low and behold the last 5 years have been below average.

However, if you look at individual years there were worse ice years between 1980-2000. Manipulating data to show what you want is a science all its own.

Btw, I don't disbelieve in climate change. Its simply the way the game is being played leaves a distaste in my mouth from both sides.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

it is all very simple math and chemistry. 



human population growth + the industrial revolution = CO2 +++++

the ocean is our CO2 sink here on planet earth, it holds massive amounts of CO2 but its ability to do so decreases as the water's temperature increases. think we're seeing a greenhouse effect now? just wait until the ocean stops holding onto it for us..

i don't give a fuck about any observed weather or climate data - just look at a graph idiots. 

look at human population growth, CO2 emissions increases over the last 200 years, and watch the polar ice recede and the ocean temperature rise. 

if you think this is business as usual you really should go kill yourself. for the greater good. kill your stupidass selfish retard family while you're at it... you probably have 4 fucking kids.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> it is all very simple math and chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually its not simple math and chemistry. And your maniacal jumping up and down that it is won't change that. The natural CO2 cycle is exceedingly complex, which is part of the problem.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> go kill yourself. for the greater good. kill your stupidass selfish retard family while you're at it... you .


How about you lead the way princess!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Actually its not simple math and chemistry. And your maniacal jumping up and down that it is won't change that. The natural CO2 cycle is exceedingly complex, which is part of the problem.


The Ocean's Carbon Balance : Feature Articles


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> How about you lead the way princess!


you have no value here, you never have - you came here as a troll and bring nothing to the table... there is no value in a conversation with you.

goodbye, i'm done with you.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> you have no value here, you never have - you came here as a troll and bring nothing to the table... there is no value in a conversation with you.
> 
> goodbye, i'm done with you.


Says the "guy" that only comes here to have immature tantrums and tells whoever says anything different than what he thinks, that they are fucking idiots and should go kill themselves. Grow up, you simpleton.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> The Ocean's Carbon Balance : Feature Articles


As I said, its a bit more complex than your simple math and chemistry assertion. The article is littered with statements on how things seem to work differently than they thought it did 10-15 years ago. So perhaps it wasn't so simple after all.

I'm not denying anything. Just questioning the delivery.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sigh. Probably going to have to end up closing this thread, as things seem to be heating up.

I will add one simple comment about AGW, though. The debate is over. Sorry, people, but this subject has achieved the same status as the tobacco debate. Yes, there are still people denying that tobacco causes cancer, and there are still people trying to present AGW as an open question. That's fine. People are allowed to believe in creationism, leprechauns, xinu, or whatever else you care to. You can also continue to claim that the Earth is actually cooling down, the ice caps are actually getting bigger, it's all sunspots, the polar bear population has doubled, it's a conspiracy by college professors, it's natural cycles, it's all an artifact of four defective sensors and there is no carbon elbow, or any of the other rationalizations I've heard. I don't care. The people who actually make the decisions are no longer denying it, although of course they continue to try to make someone else pay for remediation. No surprise there, either.

But as for the debate, I don't even bother any more. It's done. The denialists lost. Deal with it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Sigh. Probably going to have to end up closing this thread, as things seem to be heating up.


I see what you did there!!!:hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

In before thread's closed: snowing at Whistler!! 

OMG OMG OMG
:dance::snowing::snowplow::crazy2::crazy7: :jumping1: :hairy::hairy:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

F1EA said:


> In before thread's closed: snowing at Whistler!!
> 
> OMG OMG OMG
> :dance::snowing::snowplow::crazy2::crazy7: :jumping1: :hairy::hairy:


yep the climate has changed again :snowplow:


I wonder how many "scientists" on either side are going to point to falling in to winter as a symptom of climate change....
:deadhorse:

just be happy there is snow to slide on


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> yep the *climate* has changed again :snowplow:
> 
> 
> I wonder how many "scientists" on either side are going to point to falling in to winter as a symptom of climate change....
> ...


That's weather. Climate is something else.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Direct correlation to bad snow winters and yoga pants going away.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Direct correlation to bad snow winters and yoga pants going away.


:eyetwitch2::eyetwitch2::eyetwitch2:

...I believe you just might be on to something there!!! :laugh:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :eyetwitch2::eyetwitch2::eyetwitch2:
> 
> ...I believe you just might be on to something there!!! :laugh:


Interesting that a casual mention of yoga pants never fails to bring you out. You're like a Candyman of snowboarding forum, heheh.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i want to reiterate that i know virtually nothing about this subject and i will plead ignorance all day long, i am only asking out of curiosity, but on the topic of CO2 screwing up the environment, don't people exhale CO2 after every breath? and plants take in our CO2 and then produce oxygen? i remember learning something like this in elementary school but that was a long time ago, back when pluto was still a planet. so all we need to do is just stick a bunch of plants in cities and we'll be alright lol.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i want to reiterate that i know virtually nothing about this subject and i will plead ignorance all day long, i am only asking out of curiosity, but on the topic of CO2 screwing up the environment, don't people exhale CO2 after every breath? and plants take in our CO2 and then produce oxygen? i remember learning something like this in elementary school but that was a long time ago, back when pluto was still a planet. so all we need to do is just stick a bunch of plants in cities and we'll be alright lol.


In a nut shell, the issue seemingly stems from taking millions of years of sequestered CO2 in the form of dino oil and releasing it in the span of a hundred.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

my final post on this thread:

Snowboarding forums are not the best place to try and learn about this stuff. 
Yoga pants= good, Climate change = bad


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i want to reiterate that i know virtually nothing about this subject and i will plead ignorance all day long, i am only asking out of curiosity, but on the topic of CO2 screwing up the environment, don't people exhale CO2 after every breath? and plants take in our CO2 and then produce oxygen? i remember learning something like this in elementary school but that was a long time ago, back when pluto was still a planet. so all we need to do is just stick a bunch of plants in cities and we'll be alright lol.


Plants produce O2 when doing photosynthesis but also produce CO2 when there is no light such as at night.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

here's a more complete list of several forecasts
El Nino Part 3: How will El Nino impact snowfall for the 2015/2016 ski season? | OpenSnow


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

here's an interesting article that i found Winter weather: Godzilla El Niño favored to kick NW Blob’s ass - The Big Science Blog
"the blob" seems to have formed because of an unusual amount of high pressure off the cost of the pacific northwest. and el ninos bring unusually low pressure to the northwest so in theory, given how massive this el nino is, the pressure could balance out and the northwest could see a more normal winter this year. or at least that sounds like a possible scenario.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Godzilla vs Smog Monster is way better.

It has awesome Japanese hippy psychedelic dancing and he learns how to fly by using his fire breath as a rocket engine.

By far the winner of the campy Godzilla movies.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

did you see the new one? it was ok i guess but nothing special. the next one sounds like it'll be much better.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Damn cows are farting away the snow.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

deagol said:


> my final post on this thread:
> 
> Snowboarding forums are not the best place to try and learn about this stuff.
> Yoga pants= good, Climate change = bad


X2 on the "plenty of forums out there just for global warming arguments" Plennnnty of them!


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

SkullAndXbones said:


> here's a more complete list of several forecasts
> El Nino Part 3: How will El Nino impact snowfall for the 2015/2016 ski season? | OpenSnow


Good article. Thanks. Bad news, but thanks for the info.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

The Environment Canada models seem to predict a similar temperature picture, but a bit different on the precipitation side.

https://weather.gc.ca/saisons/prob_e.html


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks like Europe is opening up !

Austrian Ski Resort Opens For The Season! | | Unofficial Networks


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

larrytbull said:


> Looks like Europe is opening up !
> 
> Austrian Ski Resort Opens For The Season! | | Unofficial Networks


Considering a cheeky little early weekend if the stars align.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I predict that at some point it will snow this winter, and it will be below freezing for several days in Calgary. And then it will warm up.

^ The prediction above is infinitely more accurate than the farmers almanac. :hairy:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

More on El Nino....
http://www.weather.com/news/climate...therChannel_Weather_JWa_Article_No_5_20150911


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

seems like as we get closer to winter the noaa predictions for above average precipitation are continuing to spread further north. let's just hope the temperature predictions drop.

december, january, february temperature









december, january, february precipitation









january, february, march temperature









january, february, march precipitation


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The big white blotch over all of Canada means we're going to be covered in snow the entire winter, right?!?


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

poutanen said:


> The big white blotch over all of Canada means we're going to be covered in snow the entire winter, right?!?


I like your thinking! :jumping1:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the Canadian version more


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

bummer


----------

